# EFI Live



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

There's a handful who have done it and the consensus seems to be it's worth every penny.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I want this too! Definitely not before the 36,000 mile mark though. I've heard one negative and that's that it produces more soot, meaning more frequent regens, leading to possible emissions systems repairs/replacement sooner than normal.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What does this EFI tune do? What are the specifics?


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Buy it.


----------

